# exotic pigeons as pets?



## chiclet (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello everyone  

I was wondering if anyone can tell me, are any of the Imperial or Green pigeon species ever bred and kept in captivity as pets? I'm particularly interested in the Pink-necked Green Pigeon, or any of the Imperial pigeons.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Not A House Pet*


www.internationaldovesociety.com/FruitSpecies/FruitDoveDiets.htm
www.blueplanetbiomes.org/jambu_fruit_dove.htm
www.avianweb.com/doves.htm
www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/wompoo_fruitdove.htm
Chiclet, The birds that you show interst in are not a type that can be a house pet. The raising and care for these birds should only taken on by knowledgable aviculturalists.The doves/pigeons that you speak of are all tropical birds,that need to be in large outdoor type avaires,with trees to roost and nest in.Their diet is NOT A SEED DIET,and temprature should never fall below 40 degrees.Here are some web sites to check out. GEORGE


----------



## chiclet (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information George  I'm not interested in having these as pets myself, I was just wondering if it's ever done. I guess I'm wondering why some parrots who have similar diets and living condition needs are kept as pets, but these birds aren't? Thanks for all the links!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George,

Thanks for providing all those links....I didn't realize there was such a large variety of such beautful doves.

Linda


----------



## NycPigeon777 (Apr 8, 2021)

chiclet said:


> Thanks for the information George  I'm not interested in having these as pets myself, I was just wondering if it's ever done. I guess I'm wondering why some parrots who have similar diets and living condition needs are kept as pets, but these birds aren't? Thanks for all the links!


Hi...
Ok George is Partially correct!! Yes they make Good Pets! But your Gonna Need Aviary Sun 🌞 Lamps. True they Usually do not Consume Seeds...but they can and do eat seeds!!! Also best to give them Steam Distilled Water.. as not to expose them to Florid thats put into water in some parts of the USA. I know all this because my Mother used to live in key West Florida and has 7 of them..all where caught in Florida with a Net Gun. They Love Figs!! Thats there Primary if they can find them..usually they like to be near Figs and or the like. 
You can purchase from a Gentleman in Florida..who propagates them him self.
They will Cost your Dearly..btwn $500- and $1000- But well worth it.

Hope this Helps


----------



## NycPigeon777 (Apr 8, 2021)

NycPigeon777 said:


> Hi...
> Ok George is Partially correct!! Yes they make Good Pets! But your Gonna Need Aviary Sun 🌞 Lamps. True they Usually do not Consume Seeds...but they can and do eat seeds!!! Also best to give them Steam Distilled Water.. as not to expose them to Florid thats put into water in some parts of the USA. I know all this because my Mother used to live in key West Florida and has 7 of them..all where caught in Florida with a Net Gun. They Love Figs!! Thats there Primary if they can find them..usually they like to be near Figs and or the like.
> You can purchase from a Gentleman in Florida..who propagates them him self.
> They will Cost your Dearly..btwn $500- and $1000- But well worth it.
> ...


My mother Moved to Missoulla Montana and transported all 7 of the Pink Neck Pigeons there.


----------

